# Pimp my Tarmac version 4- red+zipp version



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Shizam!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Full picture- Zipp 404 tubulars, SRAM RED Shifters, Rear, Breaks, Chain. Waiting on the 11-26 RED cassette (shipped), so rocking the 11-23 Dura Ace here. 

Started as a 2008 Specialized Tarmac Pro, made a "few" changes. Daily driver wheels are Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers. 

kg's for the euros.


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice lookin' machine!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks, I really only bought this model because it was such a smoking deal at the time, but the looks have started to grow on me. Plus for a 58cm bike- the weight is really good now in race mode. 

Although at this point I have changed the stem (longer Ritchey WCS), Shifters, deraillers, brakes, chain, and cassette (SRAM Red) and wheels (Zipp 404's or Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers) and ebayed off the stuff I wasn't using (except the stem- always use a extra stem).


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice ride! I just picked up a '07 Tarmac but it was one of the mid year models so the frame is the same as the '08 models. It has the Quick Step paint and stickers...rides nice. But, it might be awhile before I can afford pimp out, like you did!


----------



## part-timer (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking bike! I just bought an 07 Tarmac Pro and love it. Got a great deal on it also..... Im planning to get an extra set of wheels and have been thinking about some Ksyrium ES or perhaps a set of Dura-ace/Open Pro handbuilts.


----------

